# Somewhat new and in need of a little help...



## KCD (May 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

I joined this group about two years ago with a great sense of commitment and conviction. One thing led to another, and for a multitude of reasons, my "N" gauge projects got sidetracked. 

I own a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 with a few cars, but nothing other than a small oval of track (all Bachmann), which currently sits upon the dinning room table. I am beginning to explore the possibilities of a small (about 5'5" x 3') layout. I'm using the free version of "SCARM", but have also dabbled with "AnyRail", and to a lesser extent, "XTRKCAD". That last one, I think, is beyond my comprehension, but the other two seem to be pretty good and fairly intuitive. For the time being, I will be looking and learning. I'll get around to questions later, but I do have a couple that are important to my beginner status.

1.) All of my rolling stock is by Bachmann and comes with their couplers, which are the open sided square affairs they used in 2009 and 2010. Will I have problems adding rolling stock from another manufacturer, or are couplers universal? If not, what couplers should I convert the Bachmann couplers to?

2.) So far I have been modeling layouts with "SCARM" using KATO Unitrack; is there a better way to go? I'm concerned about my Bachmann equipment on Atlas code 55 because of the problems some older stock has with it. My Bachmann stuff was purchased new in June of 2010, will it work OK on code 55?

Once I have this thing detailed, I’ll post a diagram and seek comments. I could be way off base with it as I’ve never done it before. The reason I used the Unitrack is because I felt I could put a layout together with that and not run the risk of curves being too tight.

3.) I live miles from an "N" scale hobby center and would like to know if a.) a simple piece of cotton cloth with alcohol is an adequate track cleaning situation, and b.) can anyone recommend a light oil that I could find at an Ace Hardware that could be used to lubricate the locomotive?

I have in my mind a fairly basic double line layout with the outer elevating slowly and passing through a low mountain structure at the right end of the layout as you face it. A mountain stream will run off the mountain becoming bigger as it passes under the inner loop. Along the back there will be a removable 12" to 18" wall (making storage and transporting far easier) that separates a switched off area with two reasonable stretches of staging track. I have not quite figured this out 100% yet, but the idea is that there would be unseen trains staged there that would not be seen from the front. They would enter and exit the main layout on a random basis, giving the illusion of more activity and perhaps more size than is really there. The layout will start out DC as I cannot afford to invest in a layout and DCC at the same time, but at some point in the future it would be nice to convert.

The town and any kind of yard and/or industrial type stuff I could fit in would occupy the center of the layout over to the left side. As this is the first shot at this, there will be no attempt to historically model anything but an interesting and enjoyable running layout.

Well, I guess that's about it, at least until I learn a little bit more about this hobby. Thanks for listening and I look forward to any and all comments, and hopefully some answers to my questions.

Thanks again,

KCD.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I will try to answer some of your questions, but first...WELCOME TO THE SITE.

1. Backmann couplers work with other couplers. If you should have a problem you can easily change the coupler using the Micro Train site's coupler conversion charts.
2. Not 100% sure, but you should be okay with code 55. As a quick check, you can temporarily setup the sections of the unitrack (use at least one section containing a turnout) to make sure everything is okay.
3. Cotton cloth with alcohol is a good track cleaner. Lubricating a engine should be done with a light oil that is compatible with plastic. A on-line dealer, such as Fifer Hobby offers excellent lubricating oils.

Look forward to your track plan.


----------



## KCD (May 2, 2010)

Carl,

Thanks for the reply. You have, however, prompted another question. If Unitrack is code 55, do you know what code Bachmann's nickel-silver "EZ Track" is? I believe that the Bachmann Spectrum locomotive and Bachmann rolling stock I have was all made after the code 80 - code 55 issues and will work on code 55. If the "EZ Track" that came with the Spectrum set is code 55, I have the answer.

Thanks for your help...

KCD


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It is my understanding that Kato's Unitrack is Code 80 and note Code 55. I think Backmann's internet site can help answer your question on their EZ Track.


----------



## KCD (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, Carl.


----------

